# Project QG18DE



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

These are old pics too, I need some new ones!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

picture no work


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Fixed it.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice fixage. one cosmetic suggestion: take off the auto bra. we guys spend time getting a girls bra off, but the first we get we put on our car. what gives! 

dont mean to offend anyone, its just a joke u know


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

The bra will come off soon actually. I'm adding a Spec-V bumper and a new custom paint job. But if you live in Arizona where rock trucks are always driving around, you really appreciate a auto bra. I've already replaced the windshield.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

KSipmann said:


> *The bra will come off soon actually. I'm adding a Spec-V bumper and a new custom paint job. But if you live in Arizona where rock trucks are always driving around, you really appreciate a auto bra. I've already replaced the windshield. *


dang, never thought of that actually


----------

